# Voile rouge sut écran iPad



## Loup (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà, tout est dans le titre! Mon iPad a décidé que le noir ne serait plus la couleur dominante de son écran : Résultat ----> Un joli voile rouge est apparu!
Que faire? Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires.


----------



## Selthis (17 Juillet 2010)

Oula, je pense que je ne serai pas le seul à dire ça, et que ça ne t'aideras pas plus que ça, mais je ne sais pas si tu peux y faire quelque chose à part l'ammener rapidement dans un Apple Store ou APR.

ça a surgit d'un seul coup pendant l'utilisation ?


----------



## Loup (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour Selthis,

Le problème est apparu au déverrouillage. Cela dit, avant de renvoyer mon iPad à Apple j'ai dl une app sur l'App Store qui fait défiler différentes couleurs sur l'écran... Et succès, donc bien! Peut-être était-ce un problème d'humidité? Bref, merci d'avoir répondu et tenté de trouver une solution!


----------



## iluvbender (10 Janvier 2012)

Loup a dit:


> Bonjour Selthis,
> 
> Le problème est apparu au déverrouillage. Cela dit, avant de renvoyer mon iPad à Apple j'ai dl une app sur l'App Store qui fait défiler différentes couleurs sur l'écran... Et succès, donc bien! Peut-être était-ce un problème d'humidité? Bref, merci d'avoir répondu et tenté de trouver une solution!



Salut,

J'ai quelqu'un de mon entourage qui a le même problème. Pourrais tu, si toutefois ce message n'est pas entré dans le domaine public, me donner le nom du logiciel ?  (et si tu t'en souviens)

Merci par avance,


----------



## muld (23 Mars 2012)

Bon alors j'imagine que je vais faire le maniaque sur le coup mais j'ai deux ipad noir acheté pas mal au meme moment.

Sur l'un des deux j'ai un leger tout leger voile jaunâtre... on voit que la couleur n'est pas la meme, alors j'ai deux questions qui se posent : Comment regler ces couleurs dans l'ipad est ce possible ?? Si c'est pas possible est ce que ca va empirer comme ce qu'a eu Loup sur son ipad ?


----------



## Vswildcat (28 Février 2015)

Alors ce post est archi vieux (5 ans déjà !!) mais il vient de m'arriver la même chose sur l'ipad. Ma solution: le geste 'multi-tache' pour accéder au menu du zoom écran (triple tape avec 3 doigts). Le curseur était au zoom max. Donc, je réduis le zoom et l’écran redevient normal. Si ça peut servir...


----------



## adixya (28 Février 2015)

Ouais moi aussi j'ai eu trois iPad pour le moment, dont un avec couleur plus jaune que les autres.
Les deux autres avaient un écran plus bleutés, meilleur a mon avis.
Les écrans doivent être fabriqués par des usines différentes... Ou avec des composants de fabricants différents.


----------

